# yup, me too



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

hps kit
3/8 afc valves
5 gal tank
viair 400c comp.
3/8 lines all the way through
































Excuse the nasty-ness of the car, bumpers/skirts and wheels are off. car is going through a few changes
the front is resting on the axle
the rears are fully compressing the rear shocks
gonna start on making it lower tomorrow hopefully
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and before i made it ugly.. when it was on kw's










_Modified by superchannelkev at 1:30 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: yup, me too (superchannelkev)*

Any photos of the rear bags installed? I have HPS stuff as well, but of the few pics posted online by a few of the other HPS users, my rears appear to be different.
Looks good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

i dont have any pics of the rears installed yet, they just sit in the factory spring perches, which im honestly not too thrilled about, seem to be easily bumped off center (not out of the perch, but just not perfectly positioned) while alot of other kits attach the rears to the frame/body at some point.. would have been smarter for them to do the same.
heres a pic before they went in, ill snap one later of them in the car:


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (superchannelkev)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superchannelkev* »_alot of other kits attach the rears to the frame/body at some point.. would have been smarter for them to do the same









What you posted helps. Mine have upper mounts that come with a bracket that bolts to the underside of the frame rail to keep it from rotating. They're also tapered. I think I might have the Competition rears


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

very nice, after 2 days of driving on them im already annoyed with the clunking so something will be done about that for sure, good thing ill have shop time tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (superchannelkev)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superchannelkev* »_very nice, after 2 days of driving on them im already annoyed with the clunking so something will be done about that for sure, good thing ill have shop time tomorrow










Noise in the front or rear?


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Noise in the front or rear?

x's 2 ? I have the same rear and front bags, I'm kinda worried about these rear bags moving around. Any ideas would be great they are going on the car this saturday hopefully.


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

rear only.
im pretty sure its due to the fact there is nothing holding the rear bags in place besides the factory spring mounts. im putting it on the lift tomorrow to look at it more in depth then i can in my garage


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

btw, when we put them in with no air hooked up yet you could grab the bag and move it around a bit. there was zero literature with the hps stuff and the indents on the top and bottom(if they even have specified sides) of the rear bags looked exactly the same so im pretty sure im not missing out on something obvious


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (superchannelkev)*

Let us know how you make out...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

Our HPS Mark IV rear kit looks different. I will post pics later but it definatly bolts in upper and lower.


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Our HPS Mark IV rear kit looks different. I will post pics later but it definatly bolts in upper and lower. 

please do, because i know Matt (mk420ae) and I have the same rears as well as a few others i have seen posting up pics on here
i wont get my car up on the rack till after lunch time but ill post up what happens
and for the record, everything works perfectly fine.. its just a noise that is annoying me vs. any problem with actual function


_Modified by superchannelkev at 8:49 AM 2-20-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (superchannelkev)*

I will bring my camera tommorow. wait to you see what I have!


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

i might be jealous though.. haha
so i got the car up on the alignment rack and the pass rear bag popped off the bottom seat spring. there is an up and down side to the bag although there is nothing to indicate it. the side with the preinstalled fitting goes up. the rears have a slightly larger groove on them. after repositioning the bag and taking it out for a drive the only noise i now here is the bag inflating/deflating.
so problem solved for now. if it comes back or not time will tell


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

pics from other thread: 
drivers side is sitting on the sway bar:








Pass side is up against the frame:
















Rears can go down further if shocks werent bottomed out:








and ****ty shot with votex on:








and yes all u get is cell pics cuz i left my camera at home


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (superchannelkev)*

MY HPS kit is a bit different(bigger rear Firestone bags). More then likely this is becuase my suspension is a bit different then a regular MKIV. We had to modify the rears a bit to get them to work. Once we did we were able to bolt in the bags..
There's a write up with pics of the install towards the bottom of page 11. Maybe in some way it will help ya out..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=11


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Our HPS Mark IV rear kit looks different. I will post pics later but it definatly bolts in upper and lower. 

This is what I got from Kevin. There is a straight bracket that bolts to the top of the bag and to then to the frame rail. The bottom appears to bolt up exactly the way a rear coilover perch would.


















_Modified by dymer at 8:48 PM 2-20-2008_


----------



## Dockmaster (May 6, 2007)

your car looks amazing man! I hope mine looks this good after I go to bags


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_
This is what I got from Kevin. There is a straight bracket that bolts to the top of the bag and to then to the frame rail.
_Modified by dymer at 8:23 PM 2-20-2008_

This is too weird, why is everyone getting different parts? A simple threaded hole at the bottom of our would of made things alot easier. Or just send the same bags like the ones above


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_MY HPS kit is a bit different(bigger rear Firestone bags). More then likely this is becuase my suspension is a bit different then a regular MKIV. We had to modify the rears a bit to get them to work. Once we did we were able to bolt in the bags..
There's a write up with pics of the install towards the bottom of page 11. Maybe in some way it will help ya out..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=11

im going to look into doing something similar on the rear, i think there is more then enough material to drill and tap a few holes, althought the noises are now 100% gone, still for the piece of mind


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_
This is what I got from Kevin. There is a straight bracket that bolts to the top of the bag and to then to the frame rail. The bottom appears to bolt up exactly the way a rear coilover perch would.
_Modified by dymer at 8:48 PM 2-20-2008_

those things are beefy







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmagic27* »_
This is too weird, why is everyone getting different parts? A simple threaded hole at the bottom of our would of made things alot easier. Or just send the same bags like the ones above









agreed.

and now the frame is notched








gotta take out the sway bar though since its still hitting on it, then on to the rears


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (superchannelkev)*

have u measured from ground to fender yet? it looks good so far. its got potential to go lower. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
why didnt you take the sway out when you notched it? could've doen it all @ the smae time.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (superchannelkev)*

my rear bags are not HPS , but it looks about the same, so before i did this mod (pic) my rear bags would pop out of the top spring perch every time i lower the car, because the quarter panel was resting on the tire and could not go any lower, but the bag was still deflating more and falling out to the side.
so all i did is, drill the hole thru the top mount into spring perch , threaded it and put a small 6mm bolt , just to hold it in place, since that i had no problems with my rears.


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_have u measured from ground to fender yet? it looks good so far. its got potential to go lower. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
why didnt you take the sway out when you notched it? could've doen it all @ the smae time. 

i was using my work neighbors shop space/rack to do the notching i already made him stay late to help finish the notching/welding, plus i think im a little paranoid about no sway, but that and the fender liners seem to be the hold backs up front as of right now.
no measurements yet, but tomorrow on flat ground ill take some


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_my rear bags are not HPS , but it looks about the same, so before i did this mod (pic) my rear bags would pop out of the top spring perch every time i lower the car, because the quarter panel was resting on the tire and could not go any lower, but the bag was still deflating more and falling out to the side.
so all i did is, drill the hole thru the top mount into spring perch , threaded it and put a small 6mm bolt , just to hold it in place, since that i had no problems with my rears.


did you ever have issues with the bottom portion of the bags?
when i fixed the position of the bags it seemed the bottom was moving out of the groove more so then the tops


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

pic of the subframe to ground and a semi flat land pic, sorry i live on a hill haha


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (superchannelkev)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superchannelkev* »_
i was using my work neighbors shop space/rack to do the notching i already made him stay late to help finish the notching/welding, plus i think im a little paranoid about no sway, but that and the fender liners seem to be the hold backs up front as of right now.
no measurements yet, but tomorrow on flat ground ill take some









you can take the sway off, it wont be a problem, unless you plan on going racing it wont make a difference. take fender liners off, dont need those either.


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

dont plan on racing at all, i guess its just my paranoid mind not wanting it to feel horrible on my drive everyday (live in the hills so i have a little fun/windy drive home)


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (superchannelkev)*

How come mkIV people always remove their sway bars when they go really low? Do they hit on something once you get to a certain point?








Just curious since I can go as low as I want on my car and still keep my sways in. Granted, mkIV's and B6's suspensions are nothing alike.


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

i know its a bad pic but:








you can see the sway is sitting on top of the axle, thats as low as the car will go with the sway in, at least for me


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (superchannelkev)*

Ah, that's what I suspected the issue was. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

yuup. before i notched the frame the drivers side was sitting on the axle, pass side on the frame.
now theyre both on the sway


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_How come mkIV people always remove their sway bars when they go really low? Do they hit on something once you get to a certain point?








Just curious since I can go as low as I want on my car and still keep my sways in. Granted, mkIV's and B6's suspensions are nothing alike.

w/k4's they'll hit sway before they hit frame, its gay, and on 6-speed cars it'll hit even faster because axles are thicker and the set-up its a bit different.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_
This is what I got from Kevin. There is a straight bracket that bolts to the top of the bag and to then to the frame rail. The bottom appears to bolt up exactly the way a rear coilover perch would.

















_Modified by dymer at 8:48 PM 2-20-2008_

Thanks that saved me something to do!


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thanks that saved me something to do!

haha got lucky on that








just out of curiosity how much would a rear set up cost me? if all the other methods of permenantly fixing it fails.. i may just go buy a new rear set up


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (superchannelkev)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superchannelkev* »_
did you ever have issues with the bottom portion of the bags?
when i fixed the position of the bags it seemed the bottom was moving out of the groove more so then the tops

no, no problems with the bottom , i have it bolted down. also i think if your rear bags have thick aluminum bracket on the bottom, you could easily drill two holes into that from the bottom, and mount it with two bolts.
something like that.


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

yea there is thick aluminum pieces on both top and bottom, i really wanted to work on it today, but didnt happen.. all that happened was the pass rear bag popped outta place.. again.
it doesnt come out all the way.. just barely offcenter.. still annoying though


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (superchannelkev)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superchannelkev* »_i dont have any pics of the rears installed yet, they just sit in the factory spring perches, which im honestly not too thrilled about, seem to be easily bumped off center (not out of the perch, but just not perfectly positioned) while alot of other kits attach the rears to the frame/body at some point.. would have been smarter for them to do the same.
heres a pic before they went in, ill snap one later of them in the car:









no they actually work quite well you just need to take a grinder and bore out the hole a little on the bottom to get them to sit int here perfectly


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

aight, thanks matt, ill give it a shot


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

went lower in the back:










_Modified by superchannelkev at 10:40 AM 2-24-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (superchannelkev)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superchannelkev* »_went lower in the back:
_Modified by superchannelkev at 10:40 AM 2-24-2008_

that looks perfect with 16s, i could only imagine how sweet it is gonna look with 18s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

truth be told, my new rims are 17's.. and the front needs to come down more.. a little too much reverse rake


----------



## 808Bora (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (superchannelkev)*

I'm considering going bags (in the future), and I have a few questions. 
1) How hard/long was the install?
2) Hows the ride quality? Harsh/bouncy/smooth?
3) What is a good set-up to run (brand). What brand to stay away from?
4) Any pics/write ups on notching the frame to get it to sit that low like superchannelkevs!
TIA, Gonz


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (808Bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *808Bora* »_I'm considering going bags (in the future), and I have a few questions. 
1) How hard/long was the install?
2) Hows the ride quality? Harsh/bouncy/smooth?
3) What is a good set-up to run (brand). What brand to stay away from?
4) Any pics/write ups on notching the frame to get it to sit that low like superchannelkevs!
TIA, Gonz










1.) actual install of lines/bags/struts is pretty easy.. the rest of the wiring and how you choose to place your tank/valves etc will take a long time if you make it look good and clean.. all depends on your knowledge/skill
2.) ride is good, the rear is bouncey because i havent replaced the shocks yet.. the fronts seem to ride real nice
3.) im happy with the hps thus far (- rear bag design.. minor annoyance but not that bad) no personal experience with others
4.) theres a bunch of pics of other people frame notching... basically cut a section out and weld in a piece.. ill post pics of mine soon 
hope it helps


----------



## 808Bora (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (superchannelkev)*

Thanks for the reply http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
w/k4's they'll hit sway before they hit frame, its gay, and on 6-speed cars it'll hit even faster because axles are thicker and the set-up its a bit different. 

you can run the h-sport front sway with a really low car since it runs under the axle rather than looping over it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
updates kevin, updates!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_
you can run the h-sport front sway with a really low car since it runs under the axle rather than looping over it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
updates kevin, updates!

thats true i forgot about that one..


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Does anyone have pictures of these bolts? I have been trying to figure out a better way to mount my upper mount. Right now its pined thou the upper bump, Kind of crappy, I need something the secures so the screws go vertically into the rail, cleanly.


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Does anyone have pictures of these bolts? I have been trying to figure out a better way to mount my upper mount. Right now its pined thou the upper bump, Kind of crappy, I need something the secures so the screws go vertically into the rail, cleanly.

wait which bolts, sorry just kinda confused . upper rear mounts?


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

borrowed some wheels haha:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

the wheels look good.


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

thanks, just temps. but they look aight. just washed it and i like em more haha, too bad theyre 11" wide out back..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (superchannelkev)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superchannelkev* »_thanks, just temps. but they look aight. just washed it and i like em more haha, too bad theyre 11" wide out back..

Damn thats pointless on a FWD







looks hot! you need 9's to tuck!


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

if your hitting crap ...
A...take it out ..like a sway bar ...
B...Notch or cut a "C" or "U" in your frame and weld in a metal for more travel...
C...Cut or make a new tytpe of strut or make your own in order to go lower if thats what you want


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_if your hitting crap ...
A...take it out ..like a sway bar ...
B...Notch or cut a "C" or "U" in your frame and weld in a metal for more travel...
C...Cut or make a new tytpe of strut or make your own in order to go lower if thats what you want

reading > you
frame is already notched.. 
sway bar will be removed when i have free time..
dont need to mess with the struts because they go higher then the body. i.e. not the limiting factor


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Damn thats pointless on a FWD







looks hot! you need 9's to tuck!

truth. my new rims are 8.5 and some nice offsets. i promise they will look nice


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (superchannelkev)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superchannelkev* »_
truth. my new rims are 8.5 and some nice offsets. i promise they will look nice









werd! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
werd! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

these are actually 11.5 out back.. ouch haha btw:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

my plastic shield bends inward everytime i put the car down also







and its usually what i drag on flat ground unless there is a bump and subframe or dog bone hit.. its awesome, but it sucks..


----------



## frailT (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

rat4lfe,
what are brand are you running in the rears?


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_my plastic shield bends inward everytime i put the car down also







and its usually what i drag on flat ground unless there is a bump and subframe or dog bone hit.. its awesome, but it sucks.. 

haha so true so true


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (superchannelkev)*

those rollers are working for you


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (frailT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frailT* »_rat4lfe,
what are brand are you running in the rears?


i got it 2 years ago from suicidedoors.com and back then they called it cool ride.
but now i only found it here at AAC 
http://www.airassisted.com/pro...=1167
i also have bilstein shocks .
i just wish they had that sleeve bag a little shorter.



_Modified by Rat4Life at 11:34 PM 3-18-2008_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

what did you do to get the rears lower?


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_what did you do to get the rears lower?

removed the bumpstops


----------

